# Capping and plugging existing system with new cement



## tettnanger (8 mo ago)

Hello, I moved into a new house last year that already had a sprinkler system (6 zones), but I put in a pool last year and am going to put in cement this spring. When putting in the pool a main sprinkler line was cut and I capped it before the installers backfilled. Now I'm in the situation where SOME of sprinkler heads in certain zones are going to be covered by cement soon and I'm trying to figure out what I should do. My questions are:

1) If I have an existing zone where I want some heads to be operational but not others, do I just cap those heads and let the water flow to the heads I still want to work?

2) If I want to take out an entire zone, should I dig up the main line and cap it or cap all the heads? Or is it prety much the same thing I guess?

3) When I cap a line (like I already did last year) what happens in the winter (I live in Michigan)? Obviously when the sprinkler system gets blown out it's not going to push water out of the line near where it's capped. If this capped area freezes and busts underground is that a problem? Will water keep leaking out when running or does it eventually get "self plugged" with dirt?

Thanks!


----------

